# raised roadbed



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this has been said. 
I'm tired of yard work. maybe a double track main with some long sidings.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, but it makes for some real boring pictures. 

-Brian


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, I don't know how you done it this long!I'll bet this will start after the last car pulls out of the September "thingy" and is done before the first Snow flys./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 

Brian I don't think that's necessarly so about photo's, look at Richard Smith's. 

Mine will be raised a good bit, I planted 17 lilacs this year for the back drop behind my future raised planter style layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

There is one live steam photo showing a steamer with bushes allong under the roadbed. those are easy to cut and simply mow the grass. I do want to keep the MLS bridge area and the new Golding terminal.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*"There is one live steam photo showing a steamer with bushes allong under the roadbed. those are easy to cut and simply mow the grass."* 
- This what you're referring to, Marty?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 








"Sparkys" run here as well as live steam./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif This photo show that stretch shortly after the mainline was completed; note that the track is @ 2 feet off the ground... 








- And a year later, after some *EXPLOSIVE* hedge growth![/b]/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 








I know you're primarily a 1:29th scale modeler; so here's some video of my USA Trains' New Haven RR "Merchant's Limited"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif running "over the hedge"! 

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif Tom


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By carpenter matt on 06/14/2008 5:29 PM
Marty, I don't know how you done it this long!I'll bet this will start after the last car pulls out of the September "thingy" and is done before the first Snow flys." border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif" border=0> 
Brian I don't think that's necessarly so about photo's, look at Richard Smith's. 
Mine will be raised a good bit, I planted 17 lilacs this year for the back drop behind my future raised planter style layout. 




Richard's is the exception to the rule. Its not really a "garden railway" but a "railway in the garden". 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen your photos before. That's a great idea.


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 06/14/2008 10:51 PM 
Posted By carpenter matt on 06/14/2008 5:29 PM 
Marty, I don't know how you done it this long!I'll bet this will start after the last car pulls out of the September "thingy" and is done before the first Snow flys." border=0>" border=0>" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif" border=0>" border=0>" border=0> 
Brian I don't think that's necessarly so about photo's, look at Richard Smith's. 
Mine will be raised a good bit, I planted 17 lilacs this year for the back drop behind my future raised planter style layout. 

Richard's is the exception to the rule. Its not really a "garden railway" but a "railway in the garden". 
-Brian

Dennis Paulson, is another one that is great! and raised. i've seen it first hand. 

Larry Moesher(sp), is another that comes to mind.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty you are a hard working man in your trade , its effect [toll] upon you will grow . 
Your back and knees will thank you for the rest of your years , if you elevate . 
Maintaince is EASY , elevated . Thank you carpenter matt " border=0> , wish you could see it now , in the green . 
you can still take photos elevated ..............actually while seated in a lawn chair


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm lovin' mine now Marty.. Once you raise it up, you'll never go back to ground level...


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is another railway in a hedge in Britain. 










Some of the sections of the IPP&W Railway, home of the Ottawa Valley GRS, with new stone walls installed. 










The walls are a great place to sit while weeding the right-of-way, uncoupling a car, re-railing a locomotive, or just resting on a hot day while waiting for another train to pass.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a LOT to admire about the trackwork on the IPP&W. It's not ALL elevated, but the majority is. 



















The Invasion 2008 is coming up next month. Looking forward to it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The guy in the photo, does having your mouth open help when working on locos?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. I sure thought that was a nice photo of Ric. Ric has such enthusiasm for the hobby; he is my inspiration. 


Ric was acting as the yardmaster at Craig Leigh and was probably responding to one of my dumb questions when I snapped that shot.


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 


I've always thought that the way to go was elevating your track so as to minimize the need to bend over, etc. As one gets older and more decrepit, this takes on ever greater urgency. 


However, "elevating" your track can be a relative thing. By this I mean - does it matter if you place your subroadbed/track onto a system of posts/beams/rails OR if you lower your walkway. I've often thought that digging trenches in which to walk while following trains around the layout could be a viable way to construct an outdoor railroad. 


Admittedly there would be some technical aspects to consider - drainage, retaining walls, etc. But in the end you'd have something similar to a basement HO or O scale layout except that the track/scenery would be at actual ground level and the operators would be standing in a pit or trench. 


Any thoughts? 


Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Read about someone that dug out one spot next to the tracks to sit down one and dangle your legs in the hole so you could place items on the track and observe them closely. Jerry


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose one could "split the difference" with regard to trenching.. The spoil removed from the trench could go into a raised bed... You wouldn't have to remove as much soil and still get the same end benefit.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

eg 










The grassed area in the centre is the old lawn height. The excavated spoil got piled up for the hill section. 











This photo is taken at eye level. The track (soon to be trestle) is approx shoulder height. 

Ground level but raised.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Neil, 

Your's is the concept I had in mind, though not quite. 

Track that is more than about three feet from the walkway would still require one to crawl/walk over to it for maintenance. What I was envisioning was a narrow band of track - no more than 3 feet wide - next to the excavated walkway. This would be very similar to walk around basement layouts in HO/N/O scales. I would also make the walkway much deeper, with rail tops at 44-48" above the walking surface to minimize needing to bend over for trackwork, rerailing cars, etc. It would also bring the trains much closer to eye and give a different perspective when viewing/operating them. 

Brian


----------

